# Garmin chip



## hanzelkabraden (Aug 14, 2018)

Looking for a pre loaded chip to put into my Garmin 44dv! Give me youâ€™re best opinions on what I should get to use in it please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

you can get one cheap on ebay


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Where are you located and what area do you fish? There's a local fella who has customized chips for the Galveston Bay area. Possibly others along the Texas coast.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be watching this thread


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bluechart g2 Vision for your bay area.

I have one in a 74SV. Waste of money IMO


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Bluechart G2*

Bluechart G2 is what I'd recommend, unless it's been superseded. you can download Garmin Homeport from the net(free), onto your laptop or desktop. Once you purchase the chip, you can plug it into your CPU and load Bluechart G2 into Homeport. The net version of Homeport doesn't have Bluechart, it's a stripped down version.

Now you can study any bay in detail, overlay google earth, and do all sorts of informative things to increase your knowledge of the area in question. Good for planning trips, and especially if you are headed to an area you haven't fished much. after you have entered waypoints, and tracks/bread-trails in your GPS, they can also be downloaded to Homeport. it's good to lay it all out(breadtrail, waypoints), and look at the big pictures, really learn a lot about an area this way. :texasflag


----------



## clickman818 (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with chook on the garmin bluechart chip


----------

